# How To Make Win Xp Bootable Disc



## navipta (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Dear,
Can Any One Help Me To Make A Disc Which Has Operating System Win XP To Make A Bootable Disc In A New One Disc?


I Am Waiting Of ur Reply..?

With Regards,
Navi From Patiala


----------



## Ishan (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok..try this..
copy the contents in the CD through Nero while making it a bootable disk ..
then also wait for someone else's suggestion.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 7, 2006)

I think you are very New to digit
So thats the reason you asked this simple question
Pls next time use search before posting any thread
For your question go to
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8512&highlight=bootable+CD

& ya
Welcome to Digit


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2006)

Just copy the contents of the CD to ur HDD and then simply use nLite to create a bootable XP CD. nLite has an option to create bootable CD...


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 7, 2006)

to make a bootable disk , u need a file called "boot.ima"
search google for bootfiles u ll get one for xp .
then use nero to make bootable xp , u ll need to select boot.ima
in some step while creating bootable disk.
have u tried automated installation disc of xp .it is gr8
xp will install in just 15 min flat guaranteed on 512 ram(done practical).
if u find this post helpful press my rep button .


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 8, 2006)

maybe..a 98 Bootable will also work..
 i have used a 98 bootable many times...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 8, 2006)

98 bootable files won't work for XP.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 20, 2006)

You need not do any special steps to make a XP bootup cd. Just copy all the  contents and burn the cd. Automatically it becomes a bootable cd.

I just did one yesterday (using "NERO 7").


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2006)

If your xp disc is bootable and you need to make a copy of it please make an ISO and then burn, dont copy manually via ctrl+a. ISO will add the boot image too. If you do so manually you need to extract the bootimage from the disc first using a image extractor like BBIE - Bart's Boot Image Extractor and use that file into the option given in the 'Boot image' option when you open 'Create boot disc' in nero.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

yup u can do it usin nero too.... jus create a bootable floppy... then insert thr floppy n create a bootable disc usin nero...


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 21, 2006)

btw every windows xp cd is bootable unless its pirated


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 21, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> btw every windows xp cd is bootable unless its pirated



Not always...mine is pirated and Bootable.


----------



## aadipa (Aug 21, 2006)

Pragadheesh said:
			
		

> You need not do any special steps to make a XP bootup cd. Just copy all the contents and burn the cd. Automatically it becomes a bootable cd.
> 
> I just did one yesterday (using "NERO 7").


 
It is not possible, you have to specify boot image file also.
Easiest way is to use nLite, it is wizard driven, and in just few steps you have bootable iso ready. Burn it with Nero or any other burning tool which supports burning an image to disk.


----------

